# Lyman Good vs Michael Costa at Bellator 59



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Source



> Bellator Fighting Championships on Tuesday announced that former Bellator welterweight champion Lyman Good will make his long-awaited return to the Bellator cage as the New York native squares off against promising Brazilian Michael Costa in a Bellator Season 6 Welterweight Tournament Qualifier fight on Nov. 26 from Caesars Atlantic City in New Jersey and live on MTV2 and in commercial-free HD on EPIX2 beginning at 9 p.m. ET/ 8 p.m. CT.
> 
> The night will also feature the Bellator Season 5 Bantamweight final between Alexis Vila and Eduardo Dantas as well as two other feature fights that include Kurt Pellegrino taking on Patricky Pitbull Freire and Phillipe Nover against Marcin Held.
> 
> ...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

A quarterfinal?


----------

